# The Silvery Crow [Akimine Kamijyo's new manga]



## Crimson King (May 28, 2007)

The creator of Samurai Deeper Kyo has created another manga, almost a year after SDK ended. The title is Shirogane no Karasu.

Link removed


----------



## Tuxx (May 29, 2007)

*glares for hours* . . . 

Thief + magic + adventure fantasy = sealed deal

Some info I found:


> The first, from shonen action Samurai Deeper Kyo creator Akamine Kamijyo, is a fantasy manga titled Shirogane no Karasu ("Crow of Shirogane") and will begin serialization in Weekly Shonen Magazine starting May 30. The story will focus on thieves Jan Elegardine and Rue Luulu (romaji may be incorrect) as they search the world for a magical stone.





> Samurai Deeper Kyo creator Akimine Kamijyō will start a new manga called Shirogane no Karasu (The Crows of Silver) in Kodansha's Weekly Shonen Magazine. The title will begin in 2007's issue 26 which ships on May 30, about a year after Samurai Deeper Kyo ended. The magazine's preview describes the new work as a "thief's fantasy adventure with a mysterious power."


----------



## Hikaru (May 29, 2007)

I am definitely going to follow this, I like stuff about thieves and ya...


----------



## Mori` (May 29, 2007)

read about this a week or so back and thought it looked interesting :3

will try check it out if any raws ever appear >_>


----------



## pwned hokage (May 29, 2007)

SDK was one of the worst things I ever read; so I won't be looking forward to it. :]


----------



## Tokito (May 29, 2007)

Looks pretty nice so far. I so gone read it. Hopefully the "girl" turns out to be a second Akari


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2007)

SDK is over since  a year?

wtf


----------



## Spica (May 30, 2007)

Sounds interesting. I'll check it out


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (May 30, 2007)

Sounds interesting. Hope the main character is as cool and bad-ass as Onime no Kyo.


----------



## November 11 (May 30, 2007)

I didn't really like SDK, but i think i'll check this out.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 1, 2007)

It seems like someone finally got through to Tokyopop. They're now releasing SDK manga every 2 months instead of 3.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 1, 2007)

Update: A wall paper has been released. I see a potential Kyo clone in the background.

check this out.


----------



## Tokito (Jun 2, 2007)

Well I see a Akari, Yun-Yun, Yuya, Kyo and Kyoushiro clone on it.  I always loved them so I don't mind seeing them again in her next work


----------



## Mori` (Jun 2, 2007)

Just read the first chapter and it seems pretty good, if no one else does in the next couple of days I might scan on monday


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 3, 2007)

moridin said:


> Just read the first chapter and it seems pretty good, if no one else does in the next couple of days I might scan on monday



link to chapter plz


----------



## pwned hokage (Jun 4, 2007)

He just said it hasn't been scanned yet.
Read between the lines.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 4, 2007)

xD

yeah, If I get time later today I might scan it but its long even by usual first chapter standards

--

hrm, The Silver Crow or Shirogane no Karasu for the threadtitle?


----------



## pwned hokage (Jun 4, 2007)

Actually the official English spelling is "The Silvery Crow"
Bleach 116 1/2

Shonen Magazine pilot chapters are always 80 pages though. *thinks back to the hell that was editing Fairy Tail c1*


----------



## Mori` (Jun 4, 2007)

hrm I missed the y on the end when I was browsing the chapter xD

and damn I didn't remember FairyTails first chapter being that long lol, on a mildly related note do you guys at kefi have need for a ch40 raw because I could probably scan that as well?


----------



## pwned hokage (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for offering, but we have it covered 
Do you get Shonen Magazine every week? (if so, I'll keep it in mind for future reference)


----------



## Mori` (Jun 4, 2007)

nah I don't usually, I get it occasionally if there's something of particular interest to me in it or if there's something that (I read and) a few people want scanned. Finances are too tight to get it regularly =p


----------



## tgre (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmm...the artwork (as depicted on the first post) looks alright...might give this a go!...

Moridin...you read jap?..we need tlers!


----------



## Tokito (Jun 7, 2007)

If someone is interested you can read the chinese raw 

here


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Mori` (Jun 8, 2007)

that saves me the job then xD

@tiger, I only have a vague understanding. Nowhere near good enough to translate D:


----------



## pistols_for_two (Jun 13, 2007)

Oooh, finding this thread made me happy, I didn't know about the new title coming out ^^. Kyo was my fave character in SDK (followed by Hotaru), but the new hero looks a lot more chirpy and younger, and the heroine a cross 'twixt Yuya and Akari (bless her crossdressing soul), but all the mangaka's characters were great so I'm looking forward to it (and is the mangaka a man or a woman, I've been hearing both). Plus I love comic crime fics and thieving adventures (fondly remembers King of Bandit Jing). Thanks for the update!


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 13, 2007)

hmmm this can get interesting.


----------



## Ork (Jun 17, 2007)

I want more translated manga! GIMME!


----------



## Personbot (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm in the process of scanning them now. It's going to take a while considering how many pages there are, but I should be able to have them finished by tomorrow night. 

The main problem is that I need somewhere to host to files. So if anyone is willing to host them or to direct me in the direction of somewhere that can, that'd be great.


----------



## Personbot (Jun 18, 2007)

I started scanning last night but before I could even get through 1/3 of the first chapter the power supply on my scanner blew. I work with electronics so I took it into work and fixed it up. However when I got home and tried it out, it blew again so the problem is with the scanner itself. 

I'll try to get it working again but until then no scans.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Jun 27, 2007)

Anything scans of this manga yet?


----------



## Tokito (Jul 1, 2007)

thx you so much  

Script for chapter 1 part1:

*Spoiler*: __ 




SHRIOGANE NO KARASU - 01
by Kamijyo Akimine
Translation by Sanada (hana-mi.net)

[ ] - text outside a speech bubble.
/ / - aside.
* * - sound effects in a bubble.;
[* *] - sound effects outside a bubble.


1
Blue Text: [One year after the end of Samurai Deeper Kyo...]
Blue Text: [A long-awaited new series from Kamijyo Akimine!!]
Text: [Once upon a time in a land filled with war and hatred, there lived a kind King.]
Text: [The King was so deeply saddened that he entered intoa forbidden contract with the Demon Lord.]
Text: ["I offer you my life and those of all my loved ones - in return, please ensure that this world prospers for eternity......!!"]
Text: [The Demon Lord mixed together a fistful of his own hair, a breathe from his lips, a drop of his bood, a single tooth, and a wink of his eye.  From this, the "Demon Stone" was born.]
Text: [The Demon Lord presented this precious gift to the King, and in an instant, his country was restored to peace and prosperity.]
Text: [After the King's death, the Demon Stone was broken into 13 pieces and scattered throughout the world.]
Text: [Where they ended up, no one knows.]
Text: [And after that, the world again returned to violence and depravity.]
Text: [And into this world, a child was born... a child with power like no human...]
Text: [That is to say... a child created by the Demon Lord... a "Crow"......]

2
John: Chicken curry...
John: Vegetable curry...
John: Potato croquette curry...
John: So the next one is...
John: Alright!!  I'll take an extra large fried tofu curry!
SFX: [*chomp*]
John: Bring it right here!!
Cook: ...Hey, mister... you still eatin'?
SFX: [*chomp chomp chomp*]
SFX: [*shock*]

3
Colored Text: [Adventure * Thieves * Fantasy!!]
Cook: You know, the "Finish The Extra Large In 30 Minutes And It's Free" deal wasn't a written contract...
Cook: If you're that hungry, then why don't you eat all you want at the ramen place across the street?
SFX: [*chomp chomp chomp chomp*]
Cook: [Look!]
SFX: [*slurp*]
John: No way!!
Red Text: [80 Page Debut, Color Front Pages!!]
John: I don't want it!!
John: I'm a curry man!!
SFX: [*grin*]
Text: [Shirogane no Karasu]
John: Curry is the best!!
Cook: Yeah, yeah... I'm trying to run a business here...

4-5
Yellow Text: [Kodansha Comics - Samurai Deeper Kyo Volume 38 now on sale!!]
Yellow Text: [Samurai Deeper Kyo Fanbook and Kamijyo Akimine Illustration Collection "YOU" at your bookstore!!]
Red Text: [East, west, searching for treasure!!]
White Text: [Big Dreams!  Crazy Feelings!!]
Red Text: [I'll grab it all with this hand!!]
Text: [Shirogane no Karasu]
White Text: [Chapter 1 - Silver Wing]
Yellow Text: [Kamijyo Akimine]

6
John: Oh yeah, that was good~~~!
Cook: ...Are you done now...?
Guy: Hey, check it out - that wanted poster is new.
Guy: It's the master thief, "Silver Wing"!!
Text: [Shirogane no Karasu]
Text: [8 pages color, don't miss it!!]
Guy: They say he's stolen at least a billion or ten billion!
Guy: There's never been a thief like him!

7
Guy: There's no safe he can't crack!  They call him the "King of Theives"!!
Guy: And he always leaves his calling card at the scene of the crime:
Guy: A silver feather!!
Guy: Wow, the prize money is already at a hundred million...!!  Everybody's gonna go crazy looking for this guy.
Other Guy: Come on, he's just some petty criminal... they'll catch him sooner or later.
SFX: [*surprise*]
Cook: Where's he at?
SFX: [*swing*]
Other Guy: Hey, old man!
Cook: I've heard that when Silver Wing hits, he doesn't leave anything behind... it's like, total destruction, man...
Cook: He's not just a thief... he's a monster!
  Nobody can catch him!
Cook: And they say he doesn't even do it for the money - he gives it all away!!
SFX: [*hmph*]
John: ...You sure know a lot, old man...
Cook: Hey, if that guy ever shows up at my shop, then I'll know I've hit the big time!]
Guy: Hahaha, what are you talking about, old man?
Text: [This is a work fo fiction blah blah blah.]

8
Cook: Shut the hell up!!  Silver Wing is the people's hero!!
SFX: [*smash*]
Cook: You got a problem with that!?
Guy: Come on, old man!!
Guy: Nobody said anything!!
SFX: [*clatter*]
SFX: [*plink*]
John: Z
SFX: [*snore*]
Other Guy: H... how can he sleep in the middle of this...?
SFX: [*grin*]
Other Guy: ...Man... this guy is really what you'd call...
Other Guy: An easy mark... /this is too easy.../
SFX: [*snore*]
SFX: *whistle*
John: Mmm, next I'll have the chicken curry...

9
SFX: [*silence*]
John: Damn it...
SFX: [*glare*]
John: They stole my wallet...
John: I ate too much curry and I got sleepy... man, picking on a guy when he's sleeping is the worst...
John: Thieves who steal from people like that are a disgrace...
SFX: [*chatter chatter*]
SFX: [*grumble grumble*]
John: Man, this is just like last time!!
John: ...You can't trust a guy who doesn't like curry...!!

10
John: Wait, I know!
John: I've still got a curry coupon! /And the guy who runs that shop is cool./
John: I'll just...
SFX: *crackle*
SFX: *crackle*
SFX: *crackle*
SFX: *crackle*
John: He's close~~~!
John: I can feel it, he's here!!
SFX: [*grin*]
John: huh?
Man: How many times do I have to tell you!?

11
Old Man: Ah... Th... that costs...
SFX: [*huge*]
SFX: [*chew chew*]
Fattie: What!?
Fattie: Do I hear you complaining!?  I'm an military officer, and I run this place!!
Fattie: You wanna live?  Then keep your noisy mouth shut!!
Fattie: You got anything else to say!?
old Man: Eeee!
Fattie: Good!!  I'll be back - the meat was great!!
SFX: [*bwahahahaha*]
Old Man: Ah... Ahhh...

12
SFX: [*shove*]
Fattie: Huh?

13
Lu: Sorry!
SFX: [*chomp chomp*]
Fattie: Watch where you're going, brat!!
Lu: *music note*
SFX: [*slam*]
Lu: Oh shit, he saw me!  Gotta run!!

14
John: ....
John: *lightbulb*
SFX: [*sigh*]
Old Man: Damn it... looks like I won't make any money today...
John: Here you go.
SFX: [*plop*]
Old Man: Wh... what's this!?
John: It's the money that guy owes you.
Old Man: What!?
SFX: [*walk*]

15
SFX: [*shock*]
old Man: Isn't this too much!?
SFX: [*clatter*]
Customer: H... hold on, old man!!
Customer: What's wrong!?
John: *music note*
Johnny: That guy had a ton of money, but he was just a lardass!!  I feel good~~~!!
Johnny: If I had that much money, I'd do good stuff all the time!!
Cat: ....
Fattie: M... my wallet!!  Damn it!!
Lu: Hand it over...

16
Lu: You took my wallet...!!
John: Hey, you're the one who robbed that fatass......
Lu: Give it back.
SFX: [*click*]
Lu: It's mine!!
SFX: [*fling*]
SFX: [*smash*]
John: Wah!?
SFX: [*gasp*]

17
John: W... wow, you're tough...
SFX: [*crack*]
Lu: D... damn you...
Lu: How could I miss!?  An accident?  Or...
Lu: Fine then...
Lu: How do you like this!?
SFX: [*spin*]
John: Huh!?
John: Hey!!
John: Wait a sec...
SFX: [*smash*]
SFX: [*crash*]
John: Waaah!!

18
Lu: You won't get away!!
SFX: [*fall*]
Lu: This is it!!
SFX: [*whoosh*]
SFX: [*crackle*]

19
SFX: [*crush*]
SFX: [*fwoosh*]
Lu: What...!?
Lu: How did he do that!?  There was no way he could have escaped!!
Lu: And how did he bend that steel beam!?

20
Lu: What is he...!?

John: Hey, that's dangerous!!
John: You shouldn't 
play with a yo-yo like that!!
SFX: [*snap*]
John: Huh?
SFX: [*crash*]
John: Wah!!
John: Whoa, that was scary~~~!!  Hey, you alright?


----------



## Tokito (Jul 1, 2007)

script part 2:


*Spoiler*: __ 



SHRIOGANE NO KARASU - 01
by Kamijyo Akimine
Translation by Sanada (hana-mi.net)

[ ] - text outside a speech bubble.
/ / - aside.
* * - sound effects in a bubble.;
[* *] - sound effects outside a bubble.

21
John: ...You're a...

22
John: Huh?
Lu: ...D...
SFX: [*love*]
Lu: Keep your damned hands to yourself, asshole!!
SFX: [*slam*]
John: Gah!!
Lu: You're a pig!!  A filthy, stinking pig!!
Lu: Only a pig would touch a girl's breasts like that!!
John: Ow... that was a good hit... were you trying to distract me with boobies?
SFX: *drip drip*
Lu: I was not!!  Y... you fell on me!!
SFX: [*grab*]

23
Lu: Now give me back the wallet!!  It's mine!
John: But I don't have it anymore...
Lu: That's a pathetic lie...
Old Man: Look at this!!  Look at this money!!
Old Man: A kind stranger was generous enough to pay for that officer's food!!
SFX: [*glare glare*]
Old Man: And his wallet is as fat as he was!
Other Guy: That's great, Gramps!!
SFX: [*chatter*]
Lu: ....
John: See?  I wasn't lying!
Lu: You gave away all of the money...!!
SFX: [*shine*]
Lu: You know, you shouldn't piss me off...
SFX: [*slide*]
Lu: Because...

24
Lu: I'm the legendary thief, Silver Wing!
Lu: Lu LaRue!!  /Look, I've got a silver feather!/
Lu: Ooh, the king of thieves is just a cute little girl?
Lu: You don't believe me?  You saw my yo-yo tricks.
John: Your hand's all shaky.  You should put that knife away...
John: Before someone gets hurt!
SFX: [*grab*]
John: [Okay, I'm sorry!  You can touch my boobies if it will make you feel better!!]
SFX: [*shock*]
SFX: [*drop*]
Lu: Y... you want me to touch WHAT!?  /THAT IS SO GROSS!!/

25
Lu: He wasn't surprised at all when he heard my name...!?  /Is he retarded or something?/
Lu: Is it okay to punch him...!?
John: Hey, can I ask you something?
Lu: Wh... what!?
John: What's a Silver Wing!?
Lu: Silver Wing!!  THE Silver Wing!!  King of Thieves!!
SFX: [*wave*]
Lu: You seriously don't know!?  Have you been living under a rock lately!?  /Look, this is it!!/
John: It's not a really good picture of you, is it?
Lu: I... I don't look like that, do I...!?  /What's wrong with his sense of style!?/
Lu: Uh... maybe you're looking at it wrong...?
Lu: Wh... what is this guy!?
John: Hey, everything I own just got stolen.  I don't have a cent left, so what's the point in threatening me?
Lu: Y... you're an idiot!!

26
Lu: You're a pickpocket, aren't you!?  How did you get robbed!?
John: ...I was eating curry...
Lu: Huh?
John: I ate too much curry so I fell asleep, and somebody robbed me!?  Attacking a guy during his happiest time - isn't that horrible!?
John: Who could be thinking of money at a time like that!?
John: It was an extra large!!  With fried tofu!!  Who WOULDN'T fall asleep after that!?
John: And I'm not a pickpocket!!
John: I'm a THIEF!!
SFX: [*laugh*]
John: John Elegadine, professional thief!!

27
John: And I didn't steal the wallet.  You dropped it in the street.
Lu: ...Alright, just shut up...
Lu: [This guy... is SO STUPID.]
Lu: But he dodged my yo-yo three times, and he got my wallet... this guy's got some skills.
John: [By the way, I LOVE curry!]
John: [Curry is the best!!]
Lu: He must be a laughingstock... a thief who hasn't heard of the greatest thief who ever lived!
Lu: That's like a baseball fan who doesn't know who Ichirou is!  It's impossible!!  (note: Suzuki Ichirou plays for the Seattle Mariners.)
Lu: And he just crushed that steel beam in his hand...
Lu: His arm's all wrapped up like he's got an injury, so I wouldn't believe it if I hadn't seen it myself.
Lu: He's not a thief, he's just a sneaky bastard.
Lu: ...Wait a sec.  A thief?

28
Lu: That IDIOT robbed me!?
John: You dropped it...
Lu: Wh... what...?
SFX: [*rustle*]
SFX: [*shock*]
Lu: But today is supposed to be my lucky day...
SFX: [*stare*]
Book: [Happy Sofie's Lucky]
Book: [Womens' Horoscope]
Book: [Happiness Forecast]
Book: [Clear Skies]
Book: [Today is your lucky day - maybe you'll even find a special partner?!]
Book: [Your Lucky Item: Giant Buddha]
SFX: [*read read*]
Lu: These horoscopes are supposed to be really accurate... but today isn't over yet, I guess...
Lu: Hey!  Until you can pay back the value of that wallet, I'm going to put you to work!!
SFX: [*shock*]
John: No way, I can't, I've got...
Lu: You ought to be glad for a chance to work for the famous Silver Wing!!
Lu: ...And I've got a big job for you.

29
Lu: You're going to help me steal the legendary Demon Stone!!
John: ...Demon Stone...?
Lu: Ufufufu, are you scared?
Lu: A long time ago, the Demon Lord heard a King's plea for help and made the Demon Stone...
Lu: With the Demon Stone, the King instantly made the world peaceful and rich!!

30
Lu: But after the King died, the stone got broken into 13 pieces and scattered who knows where.  The Demon Stone lies dormant somewhere in this world...
Lu: And according to legend, whoever finds the Demon Stone and puts it back together will have any wish granted!!
Lu: The Demon Stone is such a big deal that I've heard that the Western Empire has sent knights to search for it.
Lu: And the Eastern Empire has enlisted common people to find it.
Lu: The wealthy merchants in the Southern Kingdom are sending out their ships for the hunt!!
Lu: The whole world is going crazy over it!!  Doesn't that make you excited!?

31
Lu: And I've heard...
Lu: That the military commander around here has a piece of the Demon Stone!!
Girl: [Kyaaaa!]
Lu: Huh...?
Lu: What was that!?

32
Old Woman: Please... please don't take my daughter...!!
SFX: [*shock*]
Girl: [Nooo!!]
Ugly Soldier: Who, me?  The Commander wants only the best women!!  /hehehe/
SFX: [*shock*]
People: They do whatever they want...
People: Are these soldiers!?  They're horrible...!!
People: The old Commander died suddenly, they say...
People: And his stupid son started doing all this in the name of the government!!
People: They're supposed to be protecting the people, and instead they just prey on the weak!!
People: if they hear you, you'll be killed!!
People: I want to help, but what can we do...?
Lu: ...You're pigs...!!
Lu: If you value your lives, then...
Commander: What's wrong...?

33
Bishie: Is something the matter...?
People: C... Commander...!!
SFX: [*shiver shiver*]
Girl: ....
Commander: Are you alright?  My officers were terribly out of line, and for that, I apologise...

34
Lu: ...Huh?  He doesn's seem like such a bad guy...
SFX: [*shiver shiver*]
SFX: [*tremble tremble*]
Commander: Perhaps you would accompany me to my mansion?  Please allow me to compensate you for your troubles.
SFX: [*reach*]
Commander: ...Come with me...
SFX: [*grab*]

35
SFX: [*tadaa*]
SFX: [*squeeze squeeze*]
Commander: ....
Lu: J... John!?
Commander: What... do you think you're doing...?
John: You stink.
John: You think people can't smell your lies?
SFX: *crackle crackle*
Commander: ....
SFX: [*whoosh*]
Soldiers: Bastard!!  You can't talk like that to the Commander...!!

36
Soldiers: We won't let you get away with this!!
SFX: [*shoosh*]
Lu: John!!
Soldiers: Alright!!  Now kneel before the Commander and apologise!!
Soldiers: Do it or you die!!
Solidier: Hehehe... what's wrong?  Too scared to talk?
Soldier: You're just some dumb brat, ain't ya...?

37
SFX: [*glare*]

38
Soldiers: Wha...
Soldiers: Ah... ah...
Soldiers: You...
Commander: ...Fufufu, you have a lot of guts, boy...
Commander: ...And...
Commander: That's a very interesting hand you have...
John: ....
Commander: Fufufu... this just gets more and more amusing.
Commander: Hahahaha!!

39
Lu: ...Damn it...!!  Why the hell did you go and do something so stupid...!?
People: [Thank you!!]
John: [No prob!]
Lu: I can't believe you said that to the Commander...!!
Lu: He's the guy I want you to steal the Demon Stone from... if he remembers your face, won't that be trouble!?
Lu: ...Are you listening to me!?

40
John: Hey, Lu - why do you want to find the Demon Stone?
Lu: ...For my country!!
Lu: When I find all the pieces of the Demon Stone, I'm going to use it to make my own country!!  It's going to be the biggest, coolest country in the world...!!
John: A country...!?
Lu: ...I just...
Lu: I just want...
Lu: To take back what's mine...


----------



## Danchou (Jul 1, 2007)

It's going to be a bitch reading this manga with raws and scripts, but I hope it'll pay out in the end. I love SDK so if this is anything like it, i'll end up liking it as well.


----------



## Aosetona (Jul 2, 2007)

and part 4:


*Spoiler*: __ 



60
SFX: [*shock*]
Lu: Ugh...!!
Lu: [Wh... what was that...!?  What's in that stone!?]
SFX: [*tremble tremble*]
SFX: [*tremble tremble*]
Lu: [It's just a tiny little stone, but it feels like there's something huge and terrible sleeping inside it!!  Is that the Demon Stone!?
John: I found it~~~!!
John: That stone is mine!!
SFX: *crackle*
SFX: *crackle*
SFX: [*point*]
SFX: [*shiver*]
John: I'm gonna steal it!!
Lu: J... John...
Lu: You wanted the Demon Stone too!?
Lu: But... how can you even look at that freaky Demon Stone without it affecting you...!?
SFX: [*bounce*]
SFX: *crackle*
SFX: *crackle*
SFX: [*bounce*]
Commander: Fufufu... you don't stand a chance.
Commander: ...That's because...

61
SFX: [*tadaa*]
Commander: The two of you are going to die here!!
Lu: !!
Commander: Seize them...
Commander: No...
Commander: Kill them...!!

62
SFX: [*run run run*]
SFX: [*zoom*]
Commander: Don't let them get away!
Lu: RUN!!
SFX: [*whoosh whoosh whoosh*]
Lu: Damn you!!  The Demon Stone is mine!!  How could you trick me!?
John: Huh?  I didn't tell you?
Lu: No, you IDIOT!
SFX: [*slash*]
Lu: Ah...!!
SFX: [*run run run*]
Lu: HEY!!  /Are you leaving me!?/
Lu: Y... you cold-hearted bastard!!
Lu: There's no way I'll let you have the Demon Stone...
SFX: [*grab*]

63
SFX: [*surround*]
Soldier: Hehehe...
Soldier: Can't run anymore, huh, you sneaky little kitten~?
Soldier: You're in a lot of trouble, missy... but don't worry, we won't kill you...
soldier: Not right away, at least... we wanna have some fun first...
Soldier: Maybe you brats can pray to the Buddha to save you... get ready to die!!
Lu: Ah...

64
Lu: WHAT...!?  /It saved me!?/
SFX: [*crash*]
Lu: A... a giant Buddha!?
SFX: [*surprise*]
Lu: ...John!!
SFX: [*toss toss*]
Soldiers: Y... you idiot!!  You're throwing the treasure!!  /Wait a sec, we're going to kill you!!/
SFX: [*jump*]
John: Ahahahaha!
John: Come on!!  Let's go!!  /We've got to run!/
Lu: Huh...?
Lu: What!?

65
Lu: Y... you...
Lu: [I couldn't move... he saved my life...!?]
Lu: I can't believe you...
John: [Come on, run!]
SFX: [*slam*]
SFX: [*crash*]
Lu: John!?

66
SFX: [*doom*]
Commander: Playtime is over...

67
Lu: Wha...
Lu: What are those thing...!?
Lu: They're not human, are they...!?  This is insane!!
SFX: [*doom*]
Commander: Kukuku... what do you think?  These are my best soldiers.
Commander: They're "Crows" - evil beings born from the Demon Stone.
Lu: "Crows'...?
Lu: "Crows" were created when the Demon Stone was broken... they're supposed to be the children of the Demon Lord... are these really "Crows"...!?

68
Lu: N... no way...
Lu: I thought they were just fairy tale monsters...!!
Commander: As you can see, the Demon Stone is a fantastic thing...
SFX: *hiss*
SFX: [*glow*]
Commander: It can grant my every wish...
Commander: Anything I want...
SFX: *hiss*
SFX: [*grin*]
Commander: My stupid father got in my way, so I killed him!  Now I'm in charge...
Lu: What...!?
Lu: He killed his own father...!?
Lu: ...This guy is crazy!!  He is totally cracked in the head...!!
Commander: Kukuku... so, what will you do now?
Commander: Run back to town again...?

69
Lu: The Demon Stone is mine...!!
SFX: *grin*
Lu: J...
Commander: ...Kukukuku...
SFX: [*shock*
Commander: Then you can die!!
SFX: [*loom*]
Lu: J... John!!
Lu: R...

70
Lu: RUN...!!
SFX: [*glow*]

71
SFX: [*grab*]
Commander: What...?
Commander: He... he stopped it!?
Commander: But HOW!?
SFX: [*tension*]
Commander: My Crows were made by the Demon Stone to be stronger than any man!   How could he stop their blow with one hand...!?
Commander: Wh...

72
Commander: What is that arm...!?
SFX: [*tension*]
SFX: *crackle*
SFX: *crackle*
John: ...You Crows...
SFX: [*tension*]
SFX: [*glare*]
John: Are in my way!!

73-74
SFX: [*punch*]

75-76
SFX: [*crash*]
Commander: what...?
Lu: ...John...
Lu: He's taking on five of those huge Crow things at once!?  He's incredibly strong!!
Lu: That kind of power can't be human!!
John: Don't get in my way...
SFX: *fwoosh*
John: I'll...
SFX: [*whoosh*]
John: I'll take that Demon Stone with this hand!!
SFX: [*squeeze*]

77
Lu: J...
Lu: John...
Lu: You...
Lu: Your hair...
Lu: It's feathers...

78
SFX: [*whoosh*]
SFX: [*stumble*]
Commander: Wh... what!?  Those silver feathers...
Commander: What are you...!?
SFX: [*surprise*]
Lu: [What is he...!?]
Lu: That's...
Lu: Impossible...
Lu: [His calling card is a silver feather...]
Lu: John...
Lu: You're...
Lu: [The King of Thieves...]
Lu: You're the real...

79-80
SFX: [*whoosh*]
Text: [A thief with no skills!?  The fantastic shounen adventure begins...!!]
Text: [Next week: The Bandaged Right Arm!!]
Text: [Continued in Issue 27]
Lu: Master thief, "Silver Wing"......!?




so loooooong... x__x


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 2, 2007)

Seems interesting enough. I loved SDK, so hopefully I'll enjoy this as well.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 2, 2007)

Aosetona said:


> lol, well I can provide the translations and the hosting space!  I can probably handle a bit of editing too if it's like, absolutely necessary~



Don't worry, translating is more then enough. Finding a translator for a manga is usually the hardest part  

I will probably start working on editing the chapter tomorrow and see how far I get from there. Its just that almost 80 pages by myself seems like a pretty big task  I will see what I can do though 

EDIT: @Tokito and Aosetona, are either of you the Sanada who wrote the translation script? Just want to make sure I have permission to use them from who wrote them lol


----------



## Aosetona (Jul 2, 2007)

Hahaha, yeah, I'm Sanada.  I used to have an account on here under that name, but I forgot the password and I changed my email address... x__x;;;;;


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 4, 2007)

*bows down to t3h awesomeness*


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 4, 2007)

Hope you can scan more 

BTW, is the SDK manga section at This Website still being updated?


----------



## Aosetona (Jul 4, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> No need to rush yourself, don't want to over work yourself
> 
> Ya, I've been with Kuu-Scans/Sleeping Forest pretty much from the beginning. So far it seems like Kuu is interested in doing it, just waiting for the final ok from one of the leaders. As for the joint, that is really up to you. It can be a joint, or you can just continue as a freelance translator, or if you want you could probably even join Kuu to translate Shirogane. Just let me know what you want to do.
> 
> A fellow Flame of Recca fan? I like you even more now



haha, I rush for totally selfish reasons... I don't let myself do any more than skim new chapters until I've finished translating the old ones!  Otherwise I would have no motivation to translate for other people.   

Well, that's great!  I hope Kuu decides to pick it up - I'll either keep freelancing or join Kuu, whatever is easiest for you guys!   

~♥


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 4, 2007)

The first chapter was pretty enjoyable. My main problem with the series so far is that the characters look very much like the author's previous work. John looks like a mix of Kyoshiro and Hishigi, and the villian looks like Nobunaga/Dr. White. Oh well.


----------



## Aosetona (Jul 5, 2007)

Scripts for chapters 2 and 3, enjoy!

Hana-mi
Hana-mi

Hehe, I agree with ??PR?ŞŞ?? - those character designs look familiar!  (of course if you go back and look at Kamijyo's old Fire Emblem doujinshi, everyone looks like Kyoushirou, Hishigi or Yuya too... )


----------



## JebbaChan (Jul 5, 2007)

Got bored of SDK after awhile, but this looks interesting!  Thanks for the info & scans


----------



## Personbot (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the scans and trans. It'd really be great if Kuu pick up this series. I'd only gotten around to translating around 10 pages of chapter 1. I really need more practise.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 5, 2007)

If you pay attention, the beginning is almost an exact copy of SDK.

1. Main character meets girl who attacks him

2.They travel together

3. The main character "awaken" when they encounter the first enemy (And after the girl is defeated)

4.They meet a mysterious person


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hopefully there is some variety later on. I mean, isn;t that one of the most basic story setups out there?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 5, 2007)

Aosetona said:


> haha, I rush for totally selfish reasons... I don't let myself do any more than skim new chapters until I've finished translating the old ones!  Otherwise I would have no motivation to translate for other people.
> 
> Well, that's great!  I hope Kuu decides to pick it up - I'll either keep freelancing or join Kuu, whatever is easiest for you guys!
> 
> ~♥



Well the staff finally agreed to pick up the project  I'm planning to release chapter 01 tonight and then starting work on 02. If you want to register at our forums at 
 and/or stop by our IRC channel at #Kuu@irc.irchighway.net I can get you staff access and we can go from there


----------



## Aosetona (Jul 6, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Well the staff finally agreed to pick up the project  I'm planning to release chapter 01 tonight and then starting work on 02. If you want to register at our forums at Link removed and/or stop by our IRC channel at #Kuu@irc.irchighway.net I can get you staff access and we can go from there



Sounds great - I joined your forums as "Sanada."


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 6, 2007)

Chapter 1 has been officially released by Kuu! You can get it at "I got my 'cubes on but they look like sneakers"
"I got my 'cubes on but they look like sneakers"
"I got my 'cubes on but they look like sneakers" if you haven't gotten it already  Hope you all enjoy.

@Sanada, you should be set for the forums with staff access. If you want to stop by the IRC channel and talk to one of the ! or @'s in the channel they can give you access to the staff IRC channel.


----------



## Champloon (Jul 20, 2007)

Chapter 2 has been released by Kuu 
If anyone is interested:


----------



## Freija (Jul 21, 2007)

AAAAAAAWESOME can't wait for next chapter


----------



## Tokito (Jul 21, 2007)

Yay loved it


----------



## Segan (Jul 21, 2007)

Now I'm impressed by the amount of failure this chapter delivered. I just can't help but to offend it. Silvery Crow didn't even last as long as Hitomi no Catoblepas to keep me interested.

The first chapter was very promising, but instead to develop the plot further, it just became a lame slugfest. I stopped reading further when I saw that stupid smirk of that pseudo super saiyan after he beat up all those giants with his right knuckle.

I really don't know how you like it. A person that has silver feathers as hair, is a cool idea. But when I look at how the author implemented that...sorry, I've to throw that into the garbage can for a while. Maybe it gets better in a few months.

You don't build up a mystery just to make a super-powered brawler out of it, that doesn't even have the slightest bit of a cool factor.


----------



## Freija (Jul 21, 2007)

well im abit disappointed that he doesn't even know how to be sneaky, but i read 10 chap before i whine about any manga


----------



## Six* (Jul 21, 2007)

nice work on chapter 2 

i wonder how many allies would they get as the story goes on..


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 21, 2007)

thought it was pretty good but the main guy reminds me of luffy a little bit


----------



## Freija (Jul 21, 2007)

If you say he reminds you of luffy you haven't read SDK.. he's such a Kyoshiro


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 21, 2007)

no, i've not seen sdk yet its on my list tho


----------



## Freija (Jul 21, 2007)

nononono don't watch the anime its horrible


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Jul 22, 2007)

The second chapter wasn't bad, and that Fukurou character is interesting. But, there seemed to be a lack of fanservice. Hopefully, in the next chapters.


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 22, 2007)

Freija said:


> nononono don't watch the anime its horrible


oops to late  just watched 2 eps of the dub!! completly sucked...terible voice acting....terrible


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

no shit D: the manga is totally diffrent, almost diffrent plot (Kyo is searching for his body but involves other characters(some are still there) no hentai monsters)


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 22, 2007)

yeah i'll maybe pick up the manga but am not bothering with anime


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 22, 2007)

lavi69 said:


> thought it was pretty good but the main guy reminds me of luffy a little bit



Yeah pretty much I thought as well.


----------



## tgre (Jul 23, 2007)

gah... im on kuu as uraniuM... meh...

SNK is promising... the fanservice aint bad... but it looks promising enough.


----------



## DTMaster (Jul 23, 2007)

Aside from Luffy in One Piece, does any one else here think this manga gives you a feeling that is eerily close to Fairy Tale. I noticed a bunch of scenarios that felt similar to that. 

But aside from that hopefully the next few chapters will pick up the story. The ideas has me intrigued.


----------



## tgre (Jul 24, 2007)

only 2 chapters released =P...

give it a shot xD


----------



## Mori` (Jul 24, 2007)

read c2, was pretty dissapointed. Will give it a bit more time to try and impress me though.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 19, 2008)

Its not that bad. Its only in its early stages


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2008)

reminds me of naruto and 666 put together  i'll pass


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 20, 2008)

I need last volume or chapter 16+ raws, any got it?


----------

